

Open job application to replace Nokia's CEO Steven Elop - alperakgun
http://www.jobrupt.com/j/chief-executive-officer-4a0b458d-5608-40a4-8f89-23009cb59dc6

======
alperakgun
The applicant wants to fork android, merge with the best of Meego and create
Nokia OS in 2012.

